# Eastman Guitars



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Eastman T386 is a a guitar I would definitely like to try out one day as it can fit my pocket book...

T386 - Maple Leaf Music

And the Eastman AR371CE, is surprisingly affordable...

AR371CE - Maple Leaf Music

(Yes, I know they are Asian made)


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

That AR371 was $850 with hard-shell case at the 12th Fret. No idea if they have any left (the link is from the end of last year for limited delivery in Feb);

Eastman AR371 CE – Sneak Preview! - 12fret.com : The Twelfth Fret Guitarists' Pro Shop, Repair Shop and Lessons., Toronto Ontario Serving Musicians Worldwide since 1977


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The T386 was $775.00 (2012/03/26) at 12th. With case, though it doesn't say whether it is hard or soft.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$850 is the list price on the other web sites for the AR371CE. They don't list the selling price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking guitar. Do you prefer a hollow body over other styles?

Have you looked at the Godin Kingpin I? What's your impression of it?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

seems to me that in the price range mentioned, this guitar should get some considerations.
Long & McQuade - Gretsch Guitars G5122 Electromatic Hollowbody Double Cutaway - Walnut

played it last week and it has a great neck....never did plug it in so dont know about the pickups.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure if it's still true, but the Eastmans used to be incredibly well equipped for both electronics and hardware compared to most others in this price range.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They have a pretty good lineup


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are a few Eastman guitars that have gained my attention.

Those are two nice examples there Robert. I haven't tried one myself yet though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> seems to me that in the price range mentioned, this guitar should get some considerations.
> Long & McQuade - Gretsch Guitars G5122 Electromatic Hollowbody Double Cutaway - Walnut
> 
> played it last week and it has a great neck....never did plug it in so dont know about the pickups.



There is nothing wrong with that Gretsch and it's right in the ball park for the price.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The carved Eastmans (as opposed to laminate) that I have played have all been fantastic. But the price point of the carved ones is much higher than the one in the examples here. Would certainly like to try one of these laminate ones!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> seems to me that in the price range mentioned, this guitar should get some considerations.
> Long & McQuade - Gretsch Guitars G5122 Electromatic Hollowbody Double Cutaway - Walnut
> 
> played it last week and it has a great neck....never did plug it in so dont know about the pickups.


Yes, looks good, but can it do the bluesy ES335 thing?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, looks good, but can it do the bluesy ES335 thing?


From every tone bites i have ever heard from a Gretsch , I would say NO to your question.
Do I know this from personal experience...NO.

LEt me tell you another thing I found strange about that Gretsch. Its obvious that it comes with a stock Bigsby.
Although I would thing that its a nice plus, what I found is that the bridge assembly is supported by the typical floating wooden base.
I know this is a common bridge system and its used on a lot of very nice jazzy guitars.
Here is the problem. When you combine this wooden bridge with the Gibsby, something strange happens.
If you pull the Bigsby arm a little too much, the floating bridge actualy moves back and forth along with the Bigsby arm action.
As long as you just lightly touch the Bigsby arm, all is good BUT knowing that if you overdo it just a bit and that bridge is moving, well.....I dont know what to make of that.
Did I mention that the guitar has a fantastic neck.....!!!!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Gino, the rocking bridge is intentional. It works.-Eric


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

For fat jazz tones, the El Rey is superb. I owned one and it was an incredible guitar albeit a bit of an ugly duckling....i also owned the equivalent model to the Pisano but without the name (AR803 i believe), that was another great guitar.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I was so impressed with the Eastman AR371CE that I played at MIAC that I went over to the Twelfth Fret and got one. 

If you like the sound and feel of a Gibson ES-175, this does it in spades, but with a maple neck and a 1 3/4" nut. This model is a direct riff on the ES-175 - body shape, scale, length, non-figured body woods, old-school keystone tuners, neck inlays, unbound headstock, rosewood board and bridge. I guess they couldn't resist the bound f-holes and extra purfling. It's the only Eastman jazz box with a 24 3/4" scale - all the others have a 25" scale - I guess they really wanted to make their point. I suppose one could put on a better tailpiece, and swap out the pickup, and I may do so in the future, but right now I don't feel the need - it's great as is with a set of TI flatwound "Swing" .13s on it.

Everything about this guitar is like a really good ES-175 - feel, fit, finish, sound. I own an old ES-175, and the Eastman is essentially just as good. The neck pickup is moved down to the same spot as on the ES-175, the pickup mounting ring as well as end of the neck are cut to match the guitar top contour (allowing the pickguard to mount to the side of the fingerboard extension). 

Unlike the typical Furutama dipped-in-plastic finish, it has a gorgeous and flawless thin nitro finish. 
I think it's miles ahead of any other similar Chinese product.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking guitar


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the Eastmans. Arpeggio's Guitar Boutique here in Trenton deals Eastman & Gretsch, so I've had the oportunity to play both the AR371CE, and the G5120 it's been compared to in this thread. They both play really well. I like the Gretsch neck better, but I think the Eastman has a warmer, fuller sound than the Gretsch does. Both very good "Bang For The Buck" Hollowbodies.


----------

